# Blaubandbärblinge im Koiteich aussetzen?



## minimuelli (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

in meinem Teich habe ich ausschließlich Kois.
von einem Kollegen kann ich Blaubandbärblinge bekommen. Passt das da rein? Oder soll ich das lieber sein lassen? Sie weerden ja nicht besonders groß.... max. 10 cm. Somit dürft das Thema Platz keine Rolle spielen....oder?
Sie sollen sich ja angeblich auch an die Algen machen, könnte doch ganz sinnvoll sein solch eine Putztruppe im Teich zu haben.


Danke + Gruß
Lars


----------



## Patrick K (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo Lars 

Ich würde das nicht tun.....
http://gw-forum.de/showthread.php?8...8Pseudorasbora-parva%29/?q=blaubandb%E4rbling

Lies mal unter Nahrung....

Gruss Patrick


----------



## krallowa (28. Mai 2015)

Moin,

also Finger weg, Kois mit Löchern mag keiner im Frühling sehen.


----------



## minimuelli (28. Mai 2015)

bin überzeugt.....

hat sich erledigt.

Danke + Gruß
Lars


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Mai 2015)

Hi,

das Pseudorasbora parva im Winter angeblich tiefe Löcher in Karpfen und Schleien fressen sollen, das lese ich jedenfalls als ehemaliger, langjähriger Gewässerwart zum allerersten mal. In meinen ganzen mitgemachten Schulungen wurde das noch von keinem einzigen der Fischzüchter/Ichtyologen/Biologen erwähnt.

das klingt mal wieder eher so als ob tote/kranke Fische durch falsche Haltungsbedingungen/unpassende Besatzmaßen mal wieder "bösen Ausländern" in die Schuhe geschoben werden soll.
Ich würde das ja gerne mal live sehen das, wie behauptet, ein Fisch der Größe __ Moderlieschen der sich von Plankton, kleinen Insektenlarven, kleinen Würmern, Fischlaich/-brut mit seinem oberständigen Maul ohne jedliche Zähne auf den Kiefern und nur geringer Beißkraft einem gesunden !!!! großen Karpfen/__ Schleie große tiefe Löcher in die Schuppenschicht/zähe Lederhaut beißen soll ("Zähne" sitzen bei allen Cypriniden schließlich erst hinten im Schlund). Wenn Karpfen/Schleien allerdings durch __ Parasiten, Verletzungen durch Schiffsschrauben, Turbinenschaufeln, __ Raubfische oder Schnäbel von __ Reiher/Kormoranen, unsanfte/falsche  Behandlungen beim abhaken und zurücksetzen, Krankheiten, bakterieelle Infektionen ect. großflächige offene Verletzungen in der Haut/Fleisch bekommen gehen da auch alle möglichen heimischen kleineren Fische dran und zuppeln kleine weiche Fleischfetzen ab wenn sie ne Change dazu bekommen (auch div. Wasserkäfer wie Gelbrand und andere fressen an solchen Verletzungen rum wenn die Fische net mehr sehr aktiv am schwimmen sind und am Boden stehen)

was man zu den Versuchen des im Link genannten Dr. Martin Oberle sagen kann ist jedenfalls nur das diese so überhaupt net repräsentativ sind (so ähnlich wie mal die Versuche die damals zum Setzkescherverbot führten). Was ich zu den Versuchen dieses Leiteres einer "industiellen Fischmast" gefunden hab war ein Foto mit einer am Rücken verletzten S2 Schleie umringt von 25-30 adulten Blaubandbärblingen die scheinbar in einem sonst völlig kahlen Becken längere Zeit schon ohne Futter lebten und deswegen der Schleie auch an der Wunde rumfraßen (die stark eingefallenen Bäuche der adulten Blaubandbärblinge waren jedenfalls sehr gut erkennbar ) - alle hungernde Tiere/Menschen fressen schließlich auch schon mal Dinge die sie im Normalfall sonst eher nicht nehmen nur um am Leben zu bleiben. Auf  "Naturgewässer" (oder Gartenteiche) mit ner eher an die natürliche Futtermengen angepassten Fischdichten (20-50kg/ha - in sehr nährstoffreichen Stauseen kommen auf natürlichen Wege auch mal 100-120kg/ha - Zuwachs an Fischmasse pro Jahr (im Gegensatz zu den 1200kg/ha/Jahr Karpfen/Schleie - Fischbestände die 40-60x so hoch wie in Naturgewässern sind - und folglich auch durch die enormen Futtermengen von außen - jeder weiß das eine übermäßige Fütterung seiner Teichfische auch zu enormen Nachwuchsmengen führt auch folglich 1000ende von Blaubandbärblingen/ha in so einem Mastteich) zusammen ist der Versuch jedenfalls überhaupt nicht übertragbar

MfG Frank


----------



## Patrick K (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo Lars 

Dann setz halt die  lieben kleinen rein ,mal sehen was wird , wenn du dann halt Golfplatz- Koi hast ,haste Pech gehabt ,dann lag es sicher an deinen Koi ,denn sind die Blauband zu Stark, sind die Koi zu schwach, (Ich zahl die Arztrechnung jedenfalls nicht)

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Mai 2015)

Die Tierchen haben in deutschen Gewässern nix zu suchen, wenn die sich so stark vermehren. Dann lieber heimische __ Moderlieschen.


----------



## ingo 66 (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ich stimme Frank zu!
Keine Ahnung wer das mit"Löcher in andere Fische fressen"verfasst hat.....Unfug!!!!!

Auch dieses angebliche exlosionsartige vermehren konnte ich bisher noch nicht erleben,lediglich in einen Fall war die Vermehrungsrate recht hoch,allerdings in einen fast ausschlieslich mit __ Wildkarpfen(angebliche Fressopfer!!!)besetzten Teich.
In Wohnortnähe haben wir drei Gewässer wo BBB vorkommen.Einen,eben beschrieben,im zweiten besteht eine Population neben Rotfedern,Gründlingen,Moderlischen,Giebeln und einigen Flussbarschen.In Teich Nummer drei konnte sich der Bestand gegenüber der"alteingesessenen"nicht durchsetzen!Sie existieren!
Ich selber hatte BBB viele Jahre im Teich und auch im Aquarium.Sicher,-unter günstigen Umständen bringen die bis zu drei Bruten im Jahr,-unter günstigen Umständen!!!So schlecht und invasiv wie deren Ruf neuerdings ist sind diese Fische def.nicht!

Grüße


----------



## Morena3 (11. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte die auch mal im Teich und mir wurde von denen nicht ein anderer Fisch kaputt gefressen. Das einzige Problem war, dass die sich doch recht stark vermehrt haben, aus diesem Grund haben wir die im Zuge einer Teichreinigungsaktion wieder aus dem Teich entfernt und an Bekannte weitergegeben.


----------



## Michael S. (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo miteinander,

hab durch Zufall am Wochenende den folgenden Artikel gefunden als ich eigentlich was anderes suchte zum Thema Fische.
Denke das passt hier.

Ganz interessant mit den Blaubandbärblingen, und offensichtlich doch bewiesen, das die "Löcher" fressen.

http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/karpfenteichwirtschaft/030849/index.php

Gruß Michael


----------



## krallowa (15. Juni 2015)

Wahnsinn,
danke Michael für die Info.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juni 2015)

Hi,

und genau das ist dieser Versuch (der ja wissenschaftlich gesichert unter den natürlichen Verhältnissen eines normalen Fischgewässers ablief) der keineswegs auf "naturnah" gehaltene/gestaltete Gewässer übertragbar ist (wie damals der später vergebliche Versuch einiger "übereifriger" Anglergegner mit dem sie die "fürchterlichen Qualen und leiden von Fischen in einem Setzkescher" beweisen wollten)

MfG Frank


----------



## Michael S. (15. Juni 2015)

Na ja, 
die haben festgestellt das in einem Gewässer mit hohem Fischbestand, wie es in der Fischerei üblich ist, mit dem zusätzlichen Besatz von "BBB" zu Schäden kommen kann.
Ob das jetzt wissenschaftlich ganz korrekt durchgeführt wurde, oder nicht, ist doch im Grunde wurscht.

"BBB" können offensichtlich Löcher in Fischen verursachen bzw. begünstigen.

Wenn ich über die Besatzdichten von so manchen Koiteichen nachdenke....puh.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juni 2015)

Hi Michal,

können tut das in der Not jede Fischart. Ich hab auch schon kleine Forellen in Teichen gesehen die darin zu mehreren Goldfische und große Rotaugen angebissen haben nur weil sie am verhungern waren weil sie im Winter net mehr gefüttert wurden.

sowas macht eigentlich jedes Tier im Selbsterhaltungstrieb bevor es vor Hunger stirbt. (in der größten Not fressen ja selbst __ Pflanzenfresser wie Pferde, Ziegen, Schafe ect an anderen geschwächten/toten Tieren rum wie man immer wieder mal aus Berichten von total verwahrlosten Bauernhöfen lesen kann


----------



## ingo 66 (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo
das dumme an der Geschichte ist nur daß niemand erklärt wie dieser kleine Fisch mit diesen kleinen Maul durch den Schuppenpanzer(auch __ Schlei hat Schuppen)ihrer Opfer durchbrechen können...........da wäre mal interesant!!!!
Ansonsten habe ich dazu eine ganz einfache Theorie-als Aquarianer habe ich öfter erlebt daß besonders Barbenähnliche Fische an bereits bestehenden Wunden/Verletzungen/Entzündungen "rumknappern".
Nicht viel anders wird es sich in den genannten Fällen ereignen denn ebenso wie Frank konnte ich derartiges noch nie feststellen.
BBB dafür und viele andere Horrogeschichten verantwortlich zu machen halte ich für def.Humbuk!

Grüße

upps-da war Frank ne Sekunde schneller


----------



## Patrick K (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo
 besorgt  euch welche und setzt sie zu euren Koi im Frühjahr 16 , könnt ihr dann berichten 
Mir kommen die Viecher nicht in den Teich,  Basta 

Gruss  Patrick


----------



## Morena3 (20. Juni 2015)

Wir hatten die Blaubandbärblinge ein paar Jahre lang im Teich und da ist nie ein anderer Fisch angefressen worden.


----------

